# New Setup - SDB with Macap MXD



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

Endless calls to customer services, four silver sage dual boilers and a thousand broken promises later, John Lewis have finally managed to send me the black version I originally ordered!

Can't believe the difference it's made to the coffee I'm drinking, not only the shot consistency but the milk texturing is insanely good. Going to start experimenting more over christmas with all the different settings.

I also bought the naked portafilter from Sage - complete rip of at £67 but hopefully that will be more than paid for by the compensation I'm expecting from John Lewis!

PHOTO HERE

Any tips from current owners would be welcomed!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I would never have thought the black version would create a coffee so much better than the silver....oh wait, the second paragraph is referring to your old setup?









Looks like a lovely setup and really like your coffee table. Is it oak or pine?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice.

Exact same combo as me (although my SBD is in silver)

Enjoy!


----------



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> I would never have thought the black version would create a coffee so much better than the silver....oh wait, the second paragraph is referring to your old setup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, no idea - it was just a cheap one from IKEA, like £50 I think.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, very nice.

So many really useful features in this machine and as already mentioned the milk texturing is about as good as it gets from anything around this price.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool coffee bench (what's on it I mean, not the bench itself! )


----------

